# [Recruitment] The Heroes of Fannen-Dar



## Camelot (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome!
I am recruiting 3-6 players for my homebrew campaign, The Heroes of Fannen-Dar.  This campaign will take players from level 1, with 0 XP, all the way to level 30 and the completion of your epic destiny.  You can use any materials from any 4e rulebook or supplement book and info from official D&D online supplements _if and only if_ they do not require a subscription to access, as I want every player to be able to access the information.  The only exception to this is playtest information.  For example, you can take feats from the Ecology of the Genasi article, but you can not make a barbarian with the information from the Barbarian playtest article, as I don't want incomplete data in the campaign, for fairness sake.  For races, you are allowed to be any race, including monster races in the Monster Manual (although these may be considered playtest info, I am allowing it because it is in the core rulebook, and a lot of those races are just darn awesome).  Once you have a character idea, post it here, and I'll give you the necessary information you need to make a character background that fits both with your idea and the world.  The world in which the town of Fannen-Dar lies is like the "points of light" world, with several towns and cities separated by long roads that may be vacant of life, extremely perilous, easy to travel, scarred and rugged, or anywhere inbetween.  If you really want to make a class from the Player's Handbook 2, then this game probably won't start until after it comes out (plus I really want to use it too), so if you want to make a bard or an invoker or something, I am sure that the rest of the prospective players will be fine with a short wait.
Okay, I think that's all you need to know if you're interested.  If you want more info, feel free to ask questions of any level of detail.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2009)

I am interested, yes...

As for character, several ideas... A human wizard perhaps...I've been wanting to try one of those for awhile.

Or I have an idea for a human rogue with multiclass feylock powah. In fact that might be even better...hee hee.

I'm infatuated with doppelgangers too, but I already have two doppelganger characters in other games so I think I'll leave that one alone. 

A dragonborn would be fun too...a fighter, I think...

I'll develop these and keep an eye on what other people propose.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

Interested!

I love to play strikers but play more leaders 

Would be this character fine?

*Morgran Deepwell

*[sblock=Stats]
*Morgran Deepwell* *Player:* WD
*Age:* 28  *Weight:* 195 lb. *Height:* 4'6''
Dwarf Warlock    *XP* 0   *Level* 1
* Initiative* +0    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 17;  *Passive Perception* 12
* HP* 30; *Bloodied* 15; *Surge Value* 7; *Surges Per-Day* 10
* AC* 16; *Fortitude* 14; *Reflex* 13; *Will* 13
* Speed* 5
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Dwarf, Common

*Str* 13  *Dex* 11  *Wis* 14
* Con* 18  *Int* 14  *Cha* 10

Basic Attack:
Eldritch Blast: +4 vs Reflex, 1d10+4 untyped
Warhammer: +3 vs AC, 1d8+2 (Two-handed)

* Racial Abilities*
Cast-Iron Stomach; Dwarven Resilience; Dwarven Weapon Proficiency; Encumbered Speed; Stand Your Ground

* Class Features*
Eldritch blast, Eldritch Pact, Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock’s Curse

* At-Will Powers*
Hellish Rebuke: +4 vs Reflex, 1d6+4 fire (again damage if warlock hurt)
Eldritch Blast: +4 vs Reflex, 1d10+4 untyped

* Encounter Powers*
1 - Diabolic Grasp: +4 vs Fort, 2d8+4 untyped (slide 3 squares)

* Daily Powers*
1 - Armor of Agathys (12 THP, 1d6+4 cold vs adjacent enemies)

* Utility Powers*

* Feats*
1 Armor Proficiency (Chainmail)

* Skills*
Acrobatics -1
Arcana* +7
Athletics +0
Dungeoneering +4
Endurance +5
Intimidate* +5
Insight* +7
Perception +2
Stealth -1
Thievery* +4


* Equipment*
chainmail, warhammer (more to come!)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Morgran mostly worked scouting out old mines and exploring old caves for potential new strikes. He discovered his patron in one of the deep places (the dwarf has digged to deep ). He was there when our family was killed in a (purposeful?) mine collapse. None of the authorities beleive that it was murder, but he knows that the family had enemies...and that the collapse was no mistake.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Image]Morgran is squat and compact with a bald head and unwoven beard. His light grey eyes look as cold as granite and he peers at everyone, as if trying to look into their very souls. He always wears his chainmail under his robes, just in case.







[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Mar 2, 2009)

Count me interested as well, please.  Like Shayuri I have a few ideas and would be flexible as to race/class.

Initially considering a human paladin, a dwarf orb wizard - heading for twin mastery with staff, or perhaps a basic dwarf sword & board fighter heading for Dreadnaught at Paragon..


----------



## Camelot (Mar 2, 2009)

All good ideas! Walking Dad, that character works great, but just two things; you forgot to subtract the armor penalty from your skills that use Strength, Constitution, and Dexterity, so your Acrobatics is -1, Athletics is +0, Endurane is +5, Stealth is -1, and Thievery is +4.  Also, your AC is 16 (10 + 0 (1/2 level) + 6 (chainmail) + 0 (no Dex or Int mod because of heavy armor)).  Just a little change.  If there's something I missed, let me know.

Also, for anyone who wants character building to be made a heck of a lot easier, here's the link to a really great character sheet I found:
Dungeons and Dragons 4th Edition - » D&D 4th Edition Character Sheets

It's in Microsoft Excel, it worked for 2003 and is working still for 2007. It makes making a character so much easier.

When you officially have a character, post it here like Walking did, or post a link to it. I keep track of all your characters with the excel sheet myself, just in case.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm interested as well, though thinking I'd like to try a bard.  PHBII comes out in about 2 weeks, so it's not that big of a stretch when doing backgrounds and such.  If nobody else wants to wait, I'd like to try a rogue.


----------



## The Digger (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have any preferences?  Paladin Dwarf wiz or dwarf fighter?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it's a good idea to wait for a bard.  A good leader is always welcome.  So, what do we have...

Shayuri: Human wizard or rogue, dragonborn fighter
Walking Dad: Dwarf warlock
The Digger: Dwarf paladin or fighter
EvolutionKB: Bard

So, as for my opinion, well, I don't have one, any of your ideas will work.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 2, 2009)

I would love to get in on this game! I have an idea for a halfling rogue that I'd really like to try. When I get back home I'll post the stats. Basically, he's a very social, friendly guy who happens to be a rotten sneakthief.

If the rogue slot is already filled, I would also really enjoy trying out the ranger + animal companion rules from Martial Power.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2009)

Hee...seems like the rogue is a hotly contested role! That's very different from the D&D I remember. 

Very well then, I will play a human wizard. I have a couple of ideas in mind... It'd be fun to see if I can rebuild my storm mage in 4e...but perhaps I should keep my eye on a broader spectrum of spells, and a more open paragon path and epic destiny...

More soon.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd like to join as well.  

I'm thinking Warforged Fighter.  Warforged because I've got some amusing ideas for the character after having finally gotten around to reading a couple of the more recent Discworld novels, and Fighter mostly because I want to see if Battlerager Vigor is anywhere near as broken as people keep claiming it is so that we can make necessary alterations for my weekend tabletop game.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, if everyone who has posted here is definitely going to play, then recruitment is closed for the Heroes of Fannen-Dar.  Here are our players:

Shayuri: Human wizard (controller)
Walking Dad: Dwarf warlock (striker)
The Digger: Dwarf paladin or fighter (defender)
EvolutionKB: (Unknown race) bard (leader)
Bihlbo: Halfling rogue (striker)
Pyrex: Warforged fighter (defender)

If these are everybody's characters, then post them here when you create them!  Digger, since Pyrex is being a fighter, I suggest being a paladin (for variety's sake), but it's up to you.  Two fighters could be quite useful!  The campaign was created for 5 players, so I'll just up the XP in every encounter and it will even out.  Rooms may have to be made bigger as well...

As for backgrounds, I will now post different ideas for backgrounds here (based on your proposed race and class).

Shayuri: Humans, of course, come from all over.  Wizards (in this world) tend to be of more noble blood (since they have access to more tomes of arcane knowledge to study from).  There are a few rich families in Fannen-Dar, but a much larger city lies to the north of the small town, and it is called Rayshin.

Walking Dad: Morgran, as you said, worked in mines, so the best place for that is of course the city Gortul, to the east of Fannen-Dar, built into the sides of a cliff by dwarves, still ruled by the dwarven royalty, and also home to several underdark dwellers.  And of course, there are several tunnels, some going extremely deep into the mountains.

Digger: As I said for Walking Dad, lots of dwarves come from Gortul, but many also reside in Fannen-Dar.  You can too come from Rayshin, but not only are dwarves there scarce, so are fighters.  Paladins, though, abound in Rayshin, from the many religious temples there.

EvolutionKB: Bards come from many places, but depending on your race, you may choose a different origin.  Fannen-Dar is of course home to many bards, mostly elves, half-elves, eladrin, dragonborn, dwarves, and humans, but other races as well.  Eladrin come from the shining city of Regalia, hidden in the Cloak Woods but known to many.  Rayshin is home to all sorts of races, and many bards earn a living in its streets.  Gortul isn't a very popular place for music and poetry, but it does exist there.  A small town to the west of Fannen-Dar, Hillside, is home to many nature-loving races, and a lot of bards.  Even beyond Hillside is Seaside, which is of course next to the sea.  Halflings and ocean-loving races come from there.  It's up to you what your race is.

Bihlbo: Halflings, being naturally nomadic, can come from very many different places, including Fannen-Dar, Hillside, Seaside, Rayshin, and the far-off marsh-town of Rarsh, which is inhabited almost exclusively by halflings.  Rogues, of course, come from all these places, mostly as street urchins, but sometimes as tricky nobility (though Hillside, Seaside, and especially Rarsh are not places with much nobility).

Pyrex: Fighters tend to come from more rural areas, but warforged are built in cities with access to the required rituals for making them, and then trained as fighters to be in the army.  Rayshin and Regailia are possible examples, but the military Gortul is also a possibility.  The likelyhood of a warforged coming from Fannen-Dar is small, it's next to none in Hillside and Seaside, and definitely not from Rarsh.

To all of you, you can ask as many questions as you want.  If you have not lived in Fannen-Dar for your life, you need a reason for being there now, whatever that reason may be (as long as it is not leaving your town because it was destroyed, because the nearby towns and cities have not been destroyed).  If you want, you can come from a far away land, but you need a reason for traveling that far.  The reason I want details of your character background is that when you return to a city or town where you once came from, you can know things about it and gain an advantage at, for example, finding shops that sell items cheap, or have contacts in those cities.  I may take the liberty to adding to your background as the story progresses (you may meet an NPC who knows you and who you know).

Okay, I can't wait to see these characters!  The game will be in the Play the Game forum, and won't start until after the Player's Handbook 2 has come out (unless everybody objects), so check there March 18!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there, everyone. Sounds like a fun game ... think you'll need any alts?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm pushing it with 6 people, but if anyone changes their mind, I'll send you a message and you can take their place.


----------



## Bihlbo (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's my character. I tend to play walking fish pretty often, so I'm going against that with this character. He's a local, and fairly in-line with stereotypes.

*Boldo Bindlestiff*
[sblock=stats]*Player*: Bihlbo
Halfling Rogue XP 0 Level 1
*Initiative* +4 *Senses* Normal Vision
*Passive Insight* 11; *Passive Perception* 16
*HP* 25; Bloodied 12; Surge Value 6; Surges Per-Day 7
*AC* 16 (21 vs. OA); *Fortitude* 14; *Reflex* 13; *Will* 13 (+5 vs. fear)
*Speed* 6
*Alignment* Unaligned
*Languages* Common, Goblin

*Str* 10 *Dex* 18 *Wis* 13
*Con* 13 *Int* 8 *Cha* 17

*Basic Attack*:
Hand Crossbow: +6 vs AC, 1d6+1, range 10/20
Dagger: +3 vs AC, 1d4+1, range 5/10

*Racial Abilities*
Bold: +5 vs. fear.
Nimble Reaction: +2 AC vs. OA.
Second Chance: (encounter) attacker re-rolls a hit.

*Class Features*
First Strike: you have CA vs. those who haven't acted in the first round.
Artful Dodger: Cha bonus to AC vs. OA.
Sneak Attack: +2d6 when you have CA.

*At-Will Powers*
Deft Strike: Dex vs. AC; 1[W]+Dex; you can move 2 before the attack.
Sly Flourish: Dex vs. AC; 1[W]+Dex+Cha

*Encounter Powers*
R - Second Chance: Immediate Interrupt; When attacker hits you force enemy to re-roll and use second result.
1 - Unbalancing Shot: Dex vs. AC; 2[W]+Dex and target slowed until end of your next turn.

*Daily Powers*
1 - Easy Target: Dex vs. AC; 2[W]+Dex and target slowed and grants CA to you (save ends both). Miss: 1/2 damage and target grants VA to you till the end of your next turn.

*Utility Powers*

*Feats*
1 Weapon Focus (crossbows)

*Skills*
Acrobatics* +11
Arcana -1
Athletics +0
Bluff* +8
Diplomacy +5
Dungeoneering +1
Endurance +1
Heal +1
History -1
Insight +1
Intimidate +3
Nature +1
Perception* +6
Religion -1
Stealth* +9
Streetwise* +8
Thievery* +11


*Equipment*
Leather armor, hand crossbow and ammo, dagger.[/sblock]
[sblock=background]
Boldo Bindlestiff grew up the child of a nomadic merchant from Rayshin. The travel introduced a great deal of danger in their lives and on one trip Boldo's father was killed. The remainder of the family moved to Fannen-Dar to live with Boldo's uncle Buckwilling, a far more entrenched man. Boldo began to work for Buckwilling in the Bindlestiff family enterprises of the area, which increasingly involved smuggling, larceny, and second-floor operations. Most of this work has been legitimate, as a result of being hired to perform necessary but clandestine tasks for the magistrates. This is however a result of a relationship formed after getting caught moving against the Bindlestiffs' primary rival, the Deicktasker family. Much of Boldo's operations for his family have been efforts to undermine the Deicktasker trade strength in the region, but has is so far yet to be caught doing anything underhanded enough to get more than some disapproving frowns. He would welcome a greater calling than this however, especially if it brought him back into the nomadic life he loved so much as a child. 

Boldo's primary motivation is coin and commerce. He hopes his plunder will build a powerful trading operation, securing him status enough to become an honorable husband and father. He is fairly distrusting of others, skeptical, and thoughtful. But he hides it well and seems to others to be very charming, enthusiastic, and easy going. This flexible and impulsive nature are fed by his eagerness to take a chance, brave danger, and embrace risk with the hope of a large payoff.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 3, 2009)

Camelot said:


> I'm pushing it with 6 people, but if anyone changes their mind, I'll send you a message and you can take their place.



Awesome  I wasn't expecting you to go to 7 PCs; that's a big party. 

You all have fun!


----------



## The Digger (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry Camelot I think you understood - myfault with punctuation.  The paladin I was suggesting was human it was fighter and wizard that were to be dwarven.

Anyway after messing with the options I thought the human paladin might be best since we had no other healing

I'll finish her sheet tomorrow as its getting late now.  She is basically a fairly standard Cha-based paladin.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2009)

Yee! Ideas forming.

What do you think about my character having an exotic background...perhaps a visitor from a far off land? If your game world is generally western european in "flavor," she could perhaps be more eastern/asian or something.

I do like the notion of being upper class...a bit full of it, perhaps... Hee.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes!  Actually, that's a really good idea...the area of my world that this campaign takes place in is on the western border of a huge continent.  Across the ocean is another continent, somewhat closeby, but you've given me the idea to have it inhabited by races that resemble Asians, as those in and around Fannen-Dar resemple Europeans.  Perhaps another continent will be home to Africans...anyways, yes, you can come from a wealthy family from across the seas, but you still start with 100 gp and must have a good reason for coming to the poor town of Fannen-Dar (perhaps you are searching for a famous wizard to learn from, or maybe heard of a valuable and useful item in the area, or the catch-all desire for adventure and exploring new places).


----------



## Camelot (Mar 3, 2009)

The Digger said:


> Anyway after messing with the options I thought the human paladin might be best since we had no other healing
> 
> I'll finish her sheet tomorrow as its getting late now. She is basically a fairly standard Cha-based paladin.




Okay, that works too!  For your background, like I said, Gortul is the main dwarven place, but Rayshin is good too, especially for paladins.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2009)

The idea I'm toying with now is that the character has fled to this continent...perhaps having even stolen away, or in disguise...to avoid a terrible fate...


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

I have changed my character above. The background suggestions sound very good. He coul have came to town because he doesn't entirely trusts the other dwarves...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2009)

Thus far I've got my character, somehow get stuck in the feywild for a little while, and depending on the bard feats in PHBII(we get a preview friday, hopefully they'll be a table with basic descriptions), I'll either take the feylock multiclass feat, or my dilettante power(eyebite).  While stuck in the feywild, he was being stalked by a feylord, a panther.  The feylord caught him, and my character made a deal with him,(thus gaining the feylock power)(what I had to give up or do in exchange for the fey power could be up to you).  The feylord then led me to another portal back into the real world, which just happens to be near Fannen-Dar.

I see him being the Con-based bard, so plenty of powers for up close and personal.  If he takes the multiclass feat, he'll probably have a sorc power for the dilettante power(for ranged support, and further support the fey deal)


----------



## Camelot (Mar 4, 2009)

All good ideas...but you have to pick one!

Evolution, your character, in making his deal with the feylord, could have gained fey powers in exchange for a favor that the feylord has yet to collect.  This could perhaps turn into a short adventure with some minor quest XP later in the game.  Also, if you want to have easyish access to the Feywild, the city of Regalia (the city of eladrin in the Cloak Woods) fades into the feywild every day at dawn, then returns come twilight.  If you are caught in the world Regalia when the sun comes up, you are trapped there until the sun sets (they don't let civilians out when in the feywild, as it is much more dangerous than the Cloak Woods).  Just in case you want to use this info, for anyone too!


----------



## The Digger (Mar 4, 2009)

Bridget Hoolahan Level 1

Race: Human Class: Paladin Alignment: Good
Deity: The Raven Queen: Size: Medium Age: 21
Gender: Female Height 5’6” Weight: 145 lbs
Eyes: Green Hair: Flaming red - cropped short

*Str 13 + 1 Con 12 +1 Dex 13 +1*
*Int 8 -1 Wis 14 +2 Cha 18 +4*


Hp = 32 
bloodied 16 
Surges value 8 
Surges 11 

Initiative +1
Passive perception 12
Passive Insight 17
Languages: Common, Giant 

Armour Class: 20 (10 + 8 Plate +2 hy shield 
Fortitude Defence: 13 (10 + 1 Str + 1 racial +1 class)
Reflex Defence: 15 (10 + 1 Dex + 2 shield +1 racial +1 class) 
Will Defence: 16 (10 + 4 Cha + 1 racial + 1 class)


*Skills *([T] Denotes Trained Skills: includes -4 for plate & heavy shield
Acrobatics -3 
Arcana -1 
Athletics -3 
Bluff +4 
Diplomacy +9 (T) 
Dungeoneering +2 
Endurance -3 
Heal +7 (T) 
History -1 
Insight +7 (T) 
Intimidate +9 (T) 
Nature +2
Perception +2 
Religion +4 (T) 
Streetwise +4 
Stealth -3 
Thievery -3 

*Feats: *
Armour proficiency: All: 
Weapon proficiency: Simple & military melee, simple ranged
Toughness; 
Action Surge

*Class Features*
Channel Divinity - Mettle (E) Minor: Close Burst 10: One creature
Target gets bonus to save equal to my Cha mod (4)

Channel Divinity - Strength (E) Minor: Personal; Add Str mod (1) to damage on next attack this turn.

Divine Challenge (AW) Minor: Radiant: Close Burst 5: One creature. Mark creature which gets -2 to attack against anyone but me. 3+ 4 (Cha mod) damage if it attacks other before my next turn: I must engage or mark another by end of my turn.

Lay on Hands (AW) Minor: 1 creature; 2/day. spend surge - regains HP as if he had spent surge.


*Basic Melee (longsword) = +4 attack/ 1D8+1 damage *
*Basic ranged (javelin) = + 3 attack/ 1D6 + 1 damage*

*At Will*
Bolstering Strike: Divine: Weapon: Standard Action: Melee weapon; 
Target = One creature; Attack = Charisma vs AC *(prof 3+Cha 4 = +7)*
Hit 1W + Cha mod damage *(1D8+4 *). Gain temp HP equal to Wisdom mod (2).

Enfeebling Strike: Divine: Weapon: Standard Action: Melee weapon; 
Target = One creature; Attack = Charisma vs AC *(prof 3+Cha 4 = +7)*
Hit 1W + Cha mod damage *(1D8+4*). If I marked target it takes -2 penalty to attack rolls until end of MY next turn.

Holy Strike: Divine: Radiant: Weapon: Standard Action: Melee weapon; 
Target = One creature; Attack = Strength vs AC *(prof 3+Str 1 = +4)*
Hit 1W + Str mod *(1D8 +1) *Radiant damage*. *If I marked the target I gain +2 bonus to damage rolls (Wis Mod)


*Encounter*
Shielding Smite: Divine: Weapon: Standard Action: Melee weapon; 
Target = One creature; Charisma vs AC *(+7)*
Hit 2W + Charisma mod damage. *(2D8+4)*
Effect: Until end of my next turn 1 ally within 5 squares gains power bonus to AC equal to my Wisdom mod *(+2).*

*Daily*
Radiant Delirium: Divine: Implement: Radiant: Standard Action: Ranged 5
Target = One creature; Charisma vs Reflex: *(+4)* 
Hit:- 3d8 + Charisma mod *(+4)* Radiant damage & target is dazed till end of my next turn. Also gets -2 penalty to AC (save ends)
Miss: - Half damage and dazed till end of my next turn

Plate Armour
Heavy shield 
Long Sword 
2 x Javelin 
Adventure kit 
Pack
Bedroll
Flint/steel
Pouch
Rations 10 days
Hempen rope
Waterskin
Everburning torch

Bridget’s father Padraig had been a priest of the Raven Queen and her mother one of the temple servitors. As so she grew up playing in and around the temple, pestering and being trod underfoot by the clerics, paladins and fighters who frequented the precincts. When Bridget was still a child her beloved older brother became a paladin and went off to travel in her service. He has never returned and she has always wondered about his fate.


In her turn Bridget decided to devote her life to the service of the deity her family has always worshipped. And so at the age of 20 she became a temple servitor and she has laboured at that task for the past 5 years, consoling the desperate, working with the lost and forlorn and, on occasion, smiting the wrong-doer. In that short time her physical prowess and her martial abilities have developed far beyond many others and she has become known more as a smiter than a comforter throughout the order and throughout the region. 

Know as ‘The Wall’ for her steadfastness in battle, the nickname seems odd in describing the person herself. Bridget stands just over 5 and one half feet tall and weighs only 145 pounds and even when she dons her armour she bears no resemblance to her nickname. 

Her features although plain are not unpleasant. She has a broad smile, a snub nose and eyes of emerald green. Her best feature would have been her flaming red hair if she didn’t keep it cut short, the better to fit inside her helmet. She is good company and has a generally bright demeanour although her temper often leaves much to be desired.

In all the travelling and fighting one thought remains paramount in her head - the whereabouts of her lost brother. She would love to discover what happened to him to put her mind and the minds of her parents at rest.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 5, 2009)

Digger, I like the character, but you just need to decide which god to worship (you may choose any good or unaligned god from the player's handbook or the forgotten realms player's guide), and you need to choose another language besides Common to know (except of course for Supernal or Abyssal).  I also assume you are from Fannen-Dar, correct?


----------



## The Digger (Mar 5, 2009)

Bridget is updated.  Deity Raven Queen; second language Giant:  Origins Fannen-Dar.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2009)

*Mobile Armored Infantry Automaton Division 18 Unit 12.  a.k.a. "MAIA 1812"*

Summary posted below in the sblock.  I'll post a full character sheet once we have a Rogue's Gallery.

a.k.a. "MAIA 1812"  a.a.k.a. "1812" or "Maia"

[sblock=1812]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Warforged, Fighter
Fighter Talents: Battlerager Vigor

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 18, Dex 10, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Starting Ability Scores
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.


AC: 16 Fort: 16 Reflex: 11 Will: 11
HP: 38 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 9

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics, Heal, Endurance.

FEATS
1: Toughness

POWERS
1, At-Will: Reaping Strike
1, At-Will: Crushing Surge
1, Encounter: Lunging Strike
1, Daily: Lasting Threat

ITEMS
Halberd, Chainmail, Sunrods (4), Alchemist's Fire (level 1)
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2009)

Camelot said:


> Rayshin and Regailia are possible examples, but the military Gortul is also a possibility.




My current idea for background is that during the most recent big war his division was overrun and demolished.  While railing at his higher-ups and their poor decisions, his gravely wounded commanding officer (the human in charge of the regiment) somewhat inadvertently ordered him off the battlefield and ordered him not to follow any further orders from [Nation's] command structure.  (exact and humorous text to follow in background post, something along the lines of "... and if those[expletive deleted] back at HQ try and tell you what to do, tell 'em where they can shove it..")

Interpreting his commanders ranting as an order, 1812 left [Nation] to seek his own way in the world.  

Which of those three nations would have been involved in a large (and probably losing) military action in the fairly recent past?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 5, 2009)

North of Rayshin (which is north of Fannen-Dar) is the town Khora, which is in a stalemate war with a nomadic tribe of orcs.  Khora probably asked Rayshin for military assistance, and Rayshin gave them an army of warforged, and your story ensued.  The war is not over, but that battle didn't go well for that division.

Also, I forgot to tell you this, but you all start with 100 gp to buy your level 1 equipment and you must buy a standard adventurer's kit (unless you have a background reason for not doing so).  No matter what your background, though, you have 100 gp.  Alchemist's fire is 70 gp, and with your armor and halberd, you can't afford it.  The adventurer's kit includes 2 sunrods, so 2 more is 4 gp, so without buying the alchemist's fire, MAIA 1812 has 16 gp left, if you want something else to buy.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2009)

Alchemist's Fire is 70gp?  

An Adventurer's kit is probably fine, but I'll probably buy it piecemeal as I have no real reason to carry around a bedroll & a week and a half worth of rations.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 5, 2009)

"Alchemist's Fire
Level: 1
Category: Volatile
Time: 30 minutes
Component Cost: See below
Market Price: 70 gp
Key Skill: Arcana or Thievery (no check)"

The market price is what you pay to buy it.  The component cost (which is 20 gp for level 1, which might be what you were looking at) is what you pay when you create it, which you can't do without the Alchemist feat.  So, buying it is the market price, 70 gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually, if I recall right, the Market Cost is similar for alchemy as it is for Rituals. That is, it refers to the cost of the alchemical formula. So a character could spend 70gp to gain the formula, then make Alchemist's fire forever for nothing more than the component cost of each one.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, yes, the whole ritual thing was a little confusing, and alchemy just made it more jumbled.  Yes, the market price is for the formula, basically, and then you need to buy either 20 arcana components (alchemical reagents) or 20 thievery components (no known name, as far as I know), and then you can make it.

Also, I forgot about warforged not being able to eat.  I guess it's okay if you don't buy the adventurer's kit.  In which case, you have 31 gp left.  I'm going to say no for the alchemist's fire right now, it's not something you'd easily come by.  If you wanted it in case you needed a ranged attack, a simple (or military) ranged weapon would be just as good.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 5, 2009)

That explains the confusion.  It's listed in both the PHB and the Character Builder as 20gp.  

If you'd rather me not take it, I'll pick up some javelins or warhammers or some such instead.  I just grabbed the Alchemist Fire as a way to have a single-use area attack (which isn't easily replicable by fighters)


----------



## Camelot (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, I think weapons that are usuable multiple times (especially heavy thrown to benefit from your Strength) would be good.

This reminds me of a house rule I use that I don't know if it is in the rules at all, but when using a projectile weapon (bow, sling) the projectile is expended when you use it (arrows break, stones are lost).  However, heavy and light thrown weapons fall in the space of the target and can be picked up as a minor action.

Also, I'm relatively new to this site, so I have a few questions about it.
1. How do you use the Show/Hide option?
2. Is there a way, when we start the game, to roll dice with a number generator online so others can see the result?  If not, we're using the honor system.

I think that's it for the questions.  PHB2 is only a week and a half away, and I hear there's something about player's backgrounds giving static bonuses.  When I get the book, I'll have more info on this and allow everyone to get those bonuses (I'll even make regional benefits if you want to get those from where you come from).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2009)

1. How do you use the Show/Hide option?

-- Type <sblock> and </sblock> around the text to be hidden, only use square brackets [] instead of triangular ones.

2. Is there a way, when we start the game, to roll dice with a number generator online so others can see the result? If not, we're using the honor system.

-- Most Enworlders use InvisibleCastle to roll dice. The results are shown as a link that can be easily pasted into a reply.

---
Character stuff!

Below is the work in progress sheet. Basically done except for inventory. The story, summarized, is that the cosmology of her home nation is a sort of Taoist-Buddhist hodgepodge similar to the folklore religion of old China. You have the Celestial realm presided over by a mighty Emperor who goes into periods of meditation to build and maintain his power. The various gods and immortals of his court keep the universe working by fulfilling their respective duties. There are rules they must abide by though, and internal wheeling and dealing and politics. Sometimes things get ugly, especially when the Emperor is on sabbatical. 

[sblock=Background stuff]One of the big no-nos for gods is not to get 'involved' with mortals. However a relatively minor goddess of good fortune did fall in love with a mortal man, and for that crime was evicted from Heaven; her divine status revoked and she made mortal. This was actually fine with her, as it meant she could have a normal life with her husband. What they didn't know was that the circumstances that led up to her expulsion from the Celestial City were all part of a complicated scheme to change the balance of power in the Court of Jade. This scheme was balked by two things. The first was their daughter, and the second was the return of the Emperor. Those gods who opposed the plot pointed out that the young girl had inherited at least some of the divine potential of her mother, even though her mother had been mortal when she was borne. They suggested that if the girl were to achieve divinity, then the seat in the Court would rightfully be hers as well. To fill it prematurely would be to deny a rightful claim. The Emperor, on deliberation, decided that it was unlikely a mortal girl in the mortal world would realize divinity...but that the chance had to be recognized. He forbade either side from aiding or hurting her...it had to be allowed to run its course. And for twenty-five years, Mei-Ying grew in peace. Those gods who wished to see her grow to power very subtly (and technically illegally) arranged for her to meet a tutor, who taught her the basics of harnessing the power inside her to command the elements and work small miracles.

The Emperor moved to meditate again...and the factions saw their chance, and acted. The gods who had worked so hard to clear that seat of Heaven so as to appoint one aligned with their own goals moved with savage finality...intending to kill the young wizard and end her claim to the coveted spot once and for all. Their demonic forces set upon the town she lived in and burned and slew those they came across. Then they were met in battle by shining spirits, sent by those gods who wished Mei-Ying to live. As the fight raged, Mei herself was rushed to a ship. There was no safe place for her in these lands. Her enemies in the Court had made allies and outmaneuvered those that opposed them. The only way to escape was go in disguise to the heathen lands over the sea, where pagan gods clouded the sight of the Court and strange customs, traditions, and tongues made their ways impossible to understand. The danger was real...she would be as hidden to her friends as her foes, and if anything happened, she would be on her own. That was how it had to be.

So she left. Still struggling to understand what was happening and why, and facing a life among strangers, with her loved ones far behind and in danger, she left. Carefully using magic at first to help her understand the local language, she managed to pick up the basics of it within a month. Another several months had her speaking it well enough not to rely on rituals anymore. At that point though the supply of trade items she'd been provided with was starting to empty out despite her modest living.

In game terms, Mei Ying has a cleric multiclass feat primarily so she can enter the Divine Oracle Paragon Path. Eventually my eye is on Demigod Epic Destiny, which would culminate in ascension to immortal status and moving on to claim her place in the Jade Court.

I am open to alternatives though, if all this seems like a bit too much.  What are your thoughts?[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheet]Name: Mei Ying
Class: Wizard 1
Alignment: Unaligned
Race: Human
Deity: ?
Size: Medium
Age: 26
Gender: Female
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 132 lbs
Eyes: Onyx
Hair: Black Ponytail
Exp: 0

Abilities 
Str: 8 [-1], Dex: 10 [+0], Wis: 16 [+3]
Con: 12 [+1], Int: 18 [+4], Cha: 12 [+1]

Hit Points: 22  Bloodied: 11
Healing Surges: 7/day Healing Surge hp gained :5  HP per level: 4
Action Points: 1
Speed: 6 squares

Armour Class: 14
Fortitude Defence: 12
Reflex Defence: 15
Will Defence: 16
Initiative: +4

Skills:
Arcana +9
Dungeoneering +8
Insight +8
History +9
Nature +8
Religion +9

Languages: Common

Feats: 
1 Improved Initiative
1 Initiate of the Faith

Race Traits:
+2 Intelligence
Bonus At Will
Bonus Feat
Bonus Trained Skill
Human Defense Bonus

Class Abilities:
Implement Mastery: Orb of Imposition
Cantrips: Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
Ritual Casting
Spellbook
- Daily Spells: Flaming Sphere, Sleep
- Utility Spells: None
- Rituals: Comprehend Languages, Make Whole, Tenser's Floating Disc, Endure Elements

At-Will
Scorching Burst
Magic Missile
Thunderwave

Encounter
Icy Terrain
Healing Word

Daily
Flaming Sphere

Gear
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
Ritual Dagger, 1gp, 1lb

Ritual Components:

Rituals Purchased:

Money: 97gp

Normal load 50lbs/140lbs[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Mar 8, 2009)

[sblock] test [/sblock]

As to the dice, Invisible Castle seems slightly confusing.  Of course you can use it, but since I roll my own dice in secret anyway, I'm using real dice, and any players who want to use their own dice can as well (but if you get three crits in a row, I'll seriously start suspecting you of foul play!).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2009)

Only wanted to say, that I'm still here and very interested


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't keep a set of dice in my office, so I'll probably just use Invisible Castle (which really isn't that bad once you use it a couple times; it even outputs the result in the same BBCode ENWorld uses)

Example:
Attack Roll: 1d20+6=13


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is my background.  Sorry about the length.

[sblock]
Thomas blinked against the smoke from the fire and held in a cough.  He didn’t want to remind them that he was here.  He didn’t want them to remember that he was still alive.  The orcs were drunk and carousing around their campfire.  He couldn’t speak orcish, but by their tone, he imagined they were laughing about the screams of his companions as they tortured them.  Thomas was the last one left.
            The orcs came upon them in the night. Their better vision gave them the advantage against the four of them.  Cullen was the first to fall, hacked apart by their blades.  He was the lucky one.  They took their time with the rest of us.  Knocked us out, tied us up.  
Oliver was the first to be tortured, his arcane powers, having knocked out a couple of their warriors.  The wizard didn’t last long, Thomas could still hear his screams as they broke his limbs one by one and then thrust them into the fire to prolong his pain.  His head stares at him from the bushes.
Viznier, cleric of Pelor was taken next.  Faith was his strength, but in the end the priest broke down as well, begging them to stop.  Thomas would not suffer the same fate though.  He didn’t know what they were waiting for, but he intended not to be around to find out.
Thomas’ face was bruised and bloody, but he could still see.  When the orcs took their weapons, they missed the thin dagger he kept tucked in his boot.  Slowly, his back faced away from them, he was able to feign unconsciousness, get the dagger free.  He cut the bonds around his ankles and he was almost through the ones binding their wrists.  All he had to do was wait for the right moment.
Then it happened.  The drunken carousing soon turned to anger.  A pair of the brutes were yelling, and soon enough a fistfight started.  Thomas leapt to his feet and ran off into the dark forest.  Nearly as soon as he stood, the orcs took chase.  He ducked and weaved between the trees hoping to lose them.  He nearly tripped over exposed roots a few times.  Arms pumping, he could hear them, they were catching up.  As least he could go down fighting.  Then it hit him, he was tackled from behind.  Hot breath was on his neck.  But things were different.  He didn’t smell their stench, the cheap ale on their breath, the smell of unwashed bodies.  Then he realized he was being carried by the neck, not roughly, but gentle, and he was off the ground, in a tree.  He moves his eyes, saw a large black paw, as big as his head.  A panther’s paw.  The sounds of the orcs had disappeared.
He was laying so still and quiet, he didn’t even realize the creature had let him go.  He began to scramble away from the creature, but then it spoke.  Spoke.  It’s voice was deep, soft, and gravelly.  “Not so fast, you are forty feet up.  It’d be a shame to have you fall and break your neck after I saved you from those orcs”
Thomas slowly turned over, being careful to keep his balance.  The panther almost as big as a horse, lay on a branch nearby.  He didn’t even hear it move.  It was flicking it dark tail in the air like a barn cat.  Golden vertically slit eyes regarded him amusingly.  That is what Thomas thought anyway.
“Do not question my motives,” the creature said.  It was as though the panther could read his mind, for that is what Thomas was thinking.  If it saved him from the orcs, why not come sooner, and save his companions too.  “My name is Midnight, I am the Feylord around here.  Yes, you are currently in the Feywild,” Midnight said, again reading his thoughts.  “It was necessary to keep you from the orcs, and I dislike the mortal realm.”
Finally finding his voice, Thomas spoke to the creature.  “Why did you save me?”  The words came out hoarse, little more than a whisper.  The orcs never gave him water.
It was loud enough for Midnight to hear.  “Because I have needs for mortals like you.  Like I said, I dislike the mortal realm.  Mortals are easy to brings here, but not all like what I have to offer.  Or what I demand.” 
“Here is the deal,” the Feylord purred.  “I impart some of my power to you and let you leave my territory unharmed.  In exchange when you return to your realm, you will further my own motives there.  Refuse my offer, and I disappear, leaving you to find your own way out.  Believe me when I tell you that some of my neighbors would treat you worse than the orcs would.”
Thomas swallowed, but still his voice came out in a little more than a croak.  “How do I know what you need me to do.”
“You’ll know when the time arises.  Now choose.”  Midnight walked the branches of the tree, stalking closer.
“Deal.”
The panther leapt, knocking Thomas from his perch, and he fell out of the tree.  Thomas landed, his ego more bruised than anything else.  He’d seemed to only fall a few feet.  He sat for a moment, collecting his bearings, and listening for any sign of the orcs.  Nothing coming, he crept through the trees, soon coming to a clearing.  Using the stars as a guide, he was able to find a road.  A few hours later, he came upon a town.  
His talents landed him a job telling stories at a tavern.  That paid for his room, and the dishes he did after his performances was enough to cover the cost of food from the kitchen.  Months went by, and the tavern owner was so happy with the increased business, that he gave Thomas a permanent room.  The money he got from his performances was eventually enough to buy a new weapon, and a suit of armor.  For some reason, Thomas thought whatever form his debt to Midnight came in, it wouldn’t be solved with stories.[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Mar 13, 2009)

Evolution, I love your background!  And I know _exactly_ what to do with it (hope you don't mind)!

So, the Player's Handbook 2 comes out in less than a week.  I'm going to try to get it the day of its release, then help you all design character backgrounds (the statistical bonus part), as well as the bard (which I'm very excited to have, by the way), and then we'll begin around March 19th or 20th!

In the meantime, all I need is Thomas from Evolution.  I'll post a bit of general information that you all should know about Fannen-Dar and the current state of events.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry, my mistake, Thomas is the bard, and Shayuri posted his character. My computer crashed and I've been a tad discombobulated, so I'll soon be back in the swing of things!

Shayuri, I also am very impressed by your background!  (This is way more than I'm used to, since my group is made entirely of new players who aren't much of roleplayers.)  It is definitely not too much, and I'll reward everyone's roleplaying efforts as the storyline progresses (minor quest XP for the win!).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2009)

Hurray!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2009)

> (This is way more than I'm used to, since my group is made entirely of new players who aren't much of roleplayers.) It is definitely not too much, and I'll reward everyone's roleplaying efforts as the storyline progresses (minor quest XP for the win!).




I feel you there.  I'm not a RPer either.  
I am also getting PHBII on the release date.  Right now the only thing I am unsure of is the specifics of the feats in there.  Being the only leader, I am looking for something to buff my ability to heal.  That might rule out, the feylock MC feat until level 2.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 13, 2009)

Just thought I'd check in here. You've still got a full crew, Camelot? Don't need your backup yet?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2009)

Are there still open slots for this game?.. I'm looking to get back into PbP gaming again and really... what better place to start than a looong campaign from the ground up!.... I was thinking human lock.... but not sure yet... I wanted to give the feel of a character not all that trusting.. at least at first... a bit standoffish as his powers are not ones that many make friends with (infernal route methinks) he's been shunned from most places he makes residence as he tends to act first and ask questions later... can't blame him much though with his powers people give him the same treatment really...

If you guys are short one way or the other on something... casters, healer, leaders... let me know and if I can get in I'll try to round out the loose edges of the party if I can.... just a little hint about me though.. I don't mind being the healer.. clerics are my favorite class in most games heh

oh and one more question.... how are you all doing stats?.. standard array?... 22 point buy?... 4d6 drop the lowest? other?.....


----------



## Camelot (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry, Lord Sessadore and Rathan, we're full right now.  In fact, I should probably switch this to an OOC thread soon.  If we lose player's, though, I'll be sure to let you know!

Evolution: You?!  Not a roleplayer?  With that background!  You lie.

Just a few character things:

Shayuri: You can choose another language besides Common (think about what language you spoke in your homeland; the two continents are separated by sea but they have integrated before, so the languages are worldwide).  Also, you don't need to choose a deity, but then you can't get any deity specific Channel Divinity feats.

Pyrex: I'm not exactly sure how warforged work, but I think they have age and gender.  Also, how tall and heavy is MAIA?  Also, what is MAIA's alignment?  Just extra info, just in case.  You also get another language (despite what the monster manual says).

Walking Dad: I also need your age, height, and weight.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2009)

Mew. I can't get Channel Divinity feats anyway. The MC feat doesn't grant the Channel Divinity class feature, so the feats wouldn't do me any good. 

As for language, I assumed there'd be a regional tongue. If not...lets see...I'm thinking perhaps Draconic. Perhaps dragons and/or dragonborn are common over there...remnants of their ancient empire. That may even be why human beings ended up on a whole other continent in the first place. The dragon empire spanned the world, and its human serfs went with it. As it decayed, the two human populations rose up in its place, but developed in different ways in the different lands...

The humans of the East I think still have a sort of reverence for dragonkind, hence their references to 'holy dragons' or 'celestial dragons,' and the preservation of Draconic as a scholarly tongue.

Or no...okay, how about this? The Eastern Continent was little more than a colony for the ancient Dragon Empire, and was cut off as the empire started to dissolve back at home. Realizing that they were on their own and vastly outnumbered, the dragons of the East decided to take on a conciliatory tone with the human vassals and nurture them (thus becoming part of their growing civilization, rather than trapped in their own failing one). The dragonborn Janissaries though took exception to this...their loyalty was born and bred to the Empire, and when they saw it as betrayed, they scattered to the hills and mountains...eventually becoming a constant thorn in the side of the growing human civilization. If we parallel the humans of the East with China, these dragonborn would be similar to the Mongol barbarians whose constant raids prompted one Emperor to begin construction of a great wall...

So you have a funny duality, where the humans of the East revere dragons as holy and benevolent...but the dragonborn are considered a fallen race, tainted and demonic. Earthly perversions of the celestines!

...

So yeah, I think my other language would be Draconic.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2009)

damn.... I was looking forward to a relaxed and long campaign too.... oh well... I'll keep looking then I guess :-(

On a side note... can someone tell me how to do those 'hide/show' boxes... the html codes for  them anyways.... thanks...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 13, 2009)

Camelot said:


> Pyrex: I'm not exactly sure how warforged work, but I think they have age and gender.  Also, how tall and heavy is MAIA?  Also, what is MAIA's alignment?  Just extra info, just in case.  You also get another language (despite what the monster manual says).




Male (ish), Unaligned, 40 years old, 6' tall, 270lbs.

Age/Height/Weight/Alignment are actually listed in my character sheet, but don't appear to have made it into the summary.  Weird.

Any recommendations for language given my background?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

Shayuri: Sounds like there are more metallic dragons in your homeland and more chromatic dragons round these parts.  Also, you come from the western continent, but I'm just being picky.  =)

Rathan, my apologies.  I have another campaign that I want to test out, it's special because you wake up as a completely random character with amnesia in a random dungeon and you have no idea what's going on, until you slowly uncover the truth.  It has minimal roleplaying (given the amnesia, hence lack of background) but hopefully will end up with very interesting encounter (I like to experiment).  If you're interested, I will start that campaign and you will be the first to sign up!

Pyrex: Thanks!  Also, maybe Giant?  They always say it's best to understand the enemy, and language is a good place to start (you fought orcs, right?).


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2009)

sure camelot..... I'm game for just about anything.... sounds like a nice idea too... I'll give it a shot.... send me linkage to the recruitment thread when you get it up.... and remember me if someone drops out on this campaign!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, I can't wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 14, 2009)

Camelot said:


> Rathan, my apologies.  I have another campaign that I want to test out, it's special because you wake up as a completely random character with amnesia in a random dungeon and you have no idea what's going on, until you slowly uncover the truth.  It has minimal roleplaying (given the amnesia, hence lack of background) but hopefully will end up with very interesting encounter (I like to experiment).  If you're interested, I will start that campaign and you will be the first to sign up!



I'll ditto Rathan on this. The only time I get to actually play (as opposed to DM) is with PbP, and there are so many things in 4e I'd like to try (you were planning to run this amnesia game in 4e, right?). If you put this together, I'd like to get in on it too - experiments can be fun 

And I can't wait til Tuesday either ... unfortunately my FLGS isn't going to break the release date, so I have to wait til Tuesday  I really want to see what the avenger is really like


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Lord Sessadore on this one as here at home I also am the one that tosses himself into the role of DM quite often.... I mean I COULD make someone else do it.... but then again if I want it done right I do it myself I usually say heh.... either way I'll be happy to try this experiment and you never know once the amnesia wears off this could turn into a nice campaign


----------



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

I know this is off topic for this thread, but here is the link to The Ultimate Dungeon campaign (yes, it is 4e, the only version I know, unfortunately):
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/252405-recruitment-ultimate-dungeon.html#post4710746
And now, back to your regularly scheduled program: THE HEROES OF FANNEN-DAR!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

Are yo still looking for players Camelot?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 15, 2009)

No, sorry, this game _and _the ultimate dungeon are already full.  EN World is quite the place to start a PBP game!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2009)

Once I get my book, I should have my CS posted by Tuesday night(probably late).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2009)

Yay I got it early!

*Thomas Callahan*

My debts are my own, nothing you need to be concerned with.

Male Half-Elf Valorous Bard 1 (0 XP)
*Initiative* +1; *Senses* Passive Insight 12, Passive Perception 14
*HP* 28; *Bloodied* 14; *Healing Surge* 7; *Surges Per Day* 10
*AC* 17; *Fort* 13, *Ref* 13, *Will* 15
*Saves*
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Longsword* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d8+2 damage.
*War Song Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and an ally that hits the target before the end of my next turn gains 3 temporary hit points.
*Misdirected Mark* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Arcane,* *Implement*
Range 10; +4 vs Reflex; 1d8+4 damage and the target is marked by an ally within 5 squares of me until the end of my next turn.
*Shout of Triumph* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Enemies in close blast 3; +4 vs Fort; 1d6+4 thunder damage and I push the target 3 squares. Effect: Allies in the area of the blast can be slid 3 squares.
*Majestic Word *(minor; twice per encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Healing*
Myself or ally in close burst 5; The target spends a healing surge, gains an additional 4 hp and can be slid one square.
*Words of Friendship* (minor; encounter) ✦ *Arcane*
I gain a +5 on the next diplomacy check before the end of my next turn.
*Slayer's Song* (standard; daily) ✦ *Arcane, Weapon*
+7 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and the target grants CA to you and your allies(save ends). Miss: Half damage. Effect: Whenever you hit an enemy, that enemy grants CA to you and your allies until the end of your next turn.
*Storm Walk* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Implement, Thunder*
Range 10; +4 vs Fort; 1d8+4 Thunder damage. Before or after the attack, I can shift one square.
*Eyebite* (Standard; encounter) ✦ *Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
Range 10; +4 vs Will; 1d6+4 damage and I am invisible to the target until the start of my next turn.

*Bardic Training*
I own a ritual book and can perform one bard ritual per day without components.
*Virtue of Valor*
One per round, when an ally within 5 squares of me reduces an enemy to 0 hp or bloodies an enemy, I can grant that ally 4 temp hp.
*Skill Versatility*
I gain a +1 bonus on untrained skill checks
*Song of Rest*
When I play an instrument or sing during a short rest, you and each ally are affected by my Song of Rest. At the end of the short rest, when healing surges are spent, that character gain an additional 4 hp per surge spent.
*Multiclass Versatility*
I can choose multi-class feats from more than one class.
*Half Elf*
Allies within 10 squares gain a +1 bonus on diplomacy checks. Dilettante power is Thunder Step. I count as both an elf and a human for feat pre-reqs
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alignment* Unaligned; *Languages* Common
*Str* 14 (+2) *Dex* 12 (+1) *Wis* 8 (-1)
*Con* 16 (+3) *Int* 11 (+0) *Cha* 18 (+4)
*Acrobatics** +5, *Arcana** +5,* Bluff** +9,* Diplomacy** +11,* Intimidate** +9,* Perception** +4 *Trained Skill; +1 bonus on untrained skill checks.
*Feats:* Pact Initiate(Intimidate, Fey)
*Gear* Chainmail Armor, Light Shield, Longsword, Backpack, Bedroll, Belt Pouch, Flint and Steel, Ritual Book(Comprehend Languages, Traveler's Chant), Wand, Rope (50 ft.), 2 Sunrods, Waterskin, 10 days trail rations, harmonica(focus for ritual); 13gp (83lbs)


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2009)

*Mobile Armored Infantry Automaton, Division 18 / Unit 12*

[sblock=MAIA 1812]
*Mobile Armored Infantry Automaton, Division 18 Unit 12 (a.k.a., MAIA or 1812)*

"This Is My Halberd.  There Are Many Like It But This One Is Mine."

Male Warforged Fighter (Battlerage Vigor)
*Initiative* +0; *Senses* Normal Vision; Passive Insight 10, Passive Perception 10
*HP* 38; *Bloodied* 19; *Healing Surge* 9 ; *Surges Per Day* 13
*AC* 16; *Fort* 16, *Ref* 11, *Will* 11
*Speed* 5
*Action Points* 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Halberd* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
+6 vs AC; 1d10+4 damage.
*Javelin* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Weapon*
Range 10/20; +5 vs AC; 1d6+4 damage.

*Reaping Strike* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Martial, Weapon*
Range: 3
+6 vs AC. 
Hit:  1d10+4 damage. 
Miss: +4 Damage
Additional Effects: +2 to Damage whenever you have Temp HP.

*Crushing Surge* (standard; at-will) ✦ *Invigorating, Martial, Weapon*
Range: 3
+6 vs AC
Hit:  1d10+4 Damage
Hit:  Gain +4 Temp HP (Stacks)
Additional Effect: +2 to Damage whenever you have Temp HP.

*Lunging Strike* (standard; encounter) ✦ *Martial, Weapon*
Range: 3
+5 vs AC
Hit:  2d10+4
Additional Effect: +2 to Damage whenever you have Temp HP.

*Warforged Resolve* (minor; encounter)
Effect: Gain 3 Temp HP.  Roll a save against an effect that does Ongoing Damage.
Additional Effect: If Bloodied, heal 3 HP.

*Lasting Threat* (standard; daily) ✦ *Martial, Reliable, Weapon*
Range:2
+6 vs AC
Hit: 3d10+3 damage. Target is Marked until the end of the Encounter or until you fall unconscious.
No mark can supersede this one.

*Battlerage Vigor*
Gain +4 Temp HP when hit by a Melee or Close attack.
Temp HP from Invigorating attacks stack with these Temp HP.
Gain +1 Damage when wearing light armor.
Instead gain +2 Damage when wearing light armor and weilding an Axe, Hammer, Mace or Pick.

*Combat Superiority*
If you hit a moving enemy with an opportunity attack, their movement ends.

*Combat Challenge*
Mark foes you attack, they get -2 to attacks not including you.
Make a Basic Melee attack against a marked foe who Shifts or makes an attack that does not include you.
Mark lasts until end of your next turn or until you mark another target.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Alignment* Unaligned; *Languages* Common, Giant
*Str* 18 (+4) *Dex* 10 (+0) *Wis* 10 (+0)
*Con* 18 (+4) *Int* 12 (+1) *Cha* 10 (+0)

*Athletics* +8, *Endurance* +10, *Heal* +5, *Intimidate* +2

*Feats:* Toughness

*Gear:* Halberd, 4x Javelin, Chainmail, Backpack, 4x Sunrod, Flint & Steel, Belt Pouch, 50' Hemp Rope (76 Lbs) 

*Money:* 2gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality and Appearance
(_Excerpt from a proposal from the Artificiers Guild to the Rayshin Military Command_)
At a uniform 6' tall and 270 lbs, our new model Mobile Armored Infantry Automaton is designed from the ground-up to be the perfect grunt.  Absolutely tireless whether standing guard for force-marching to the next engagment M.A.I.A. units come fully prepared with basic weapon training (standard arms & armor included with purchase), knowledge of military protocol and basic first-aid capability to allow them to assist non-automated troops and officers they're stationed with.  While designed to be fully intelligent to allow them to rapidly adapt to changing conditions on the battlefield their design incorporates an absolute obedience to the military command structure; once given an order they are incapable of obeying it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background
War.
War never changes.
Generally speaking, neither do Warforged.

The Rayshin Military Command has been buying warforged from the Artificers for years.  20 years ago they bought their 18th division; and with it, Unit 12.  For most of the time since, the 18th division has been stationed as border guards along the northern frontier to keep out orc raiders.  A year and a half ago, Rayshin responded to a request for military aid by sending the 17th, 18th and 19th divisions to Khora to an orc war party before they could pillage the city.  Unfortunately the _size_ of the orc war party was... underestimated.  Although the M.A.I.A. divisions were able to blunt the charge and give the Khorans time to marshall their defense they were completely overrunn and almost completely exterminated.  Gravely injured during the fighing, General Storung was trying to pull together the last remnants of his forces and withdraw from the field when they were charged by a group of orc berserkers who knocked the General off his feet before being killed by the last few 'Forged on the field.  With his dying breath, the General ordered his last few troops off the field of battle; then, as the last few warforged withdrew, grumbled about his superior officers.  "... <cough> ... never <cough> follow <wheeze> orders again."  Still within earshot, 1812 thought this was an order.  Never follow orders again.  Pondering what that meant, and what he'd do without any Orders to follow, 1812 went south.  And kept going.  Until he found himself in Fannen-Dar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry for letting you wait, got sick.

Added the requested information here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4690972-post3.html


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, I think we've got everything!  Remind me if we're missing something, but otherwise, let's start!
I've created the game thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/252878-heroes-fannen-dar.html#post4721254
The OOC thread will be here in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, here's the OOC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/252879-ooc-heroes-fannen-dar.html#post4721276
Let's begin!  If there are still any last minute character questions, you can post those here, but game questions and comments go in the OOC thread.  For the fourth or fifth time, have fun!


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

Speaking of last minute character stuff, I noticed a few things about Boldo and Bridget:

Boldo's defenses should be AC 16, Fortitude 14, Reflex 16, and Will 13.  For rogue attacks with your crossbow, you have +6 to the attack (4 Dex and 2 proficiency) and deal 1d6 + 5 damage (4 Dex, 1 from weapon focus).  For rogue attacks with your dagger (both melee and thrown), you have a +8 to the attack (+3 proficiency, +4 Dex, +1 from Rogue weapon talent), and deal 1d4 + 4 damage (4 Dex).  For a basic attack with the dagger, you have a +4 bonus (+3 proficiency, +1 rogue weapon talent, +0 Str), and deal 1d4 damage (0 Str).

Bridget had everburning torch listed in her equipment, but with the starting 100 gp, would not have enough money for it and everything else.  If there is something you would like to sell to get the torch, you may do so.  With everything else minus the torch, you have 19 gp left.

There might be more for other characters, but I haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2009)

Camelot,

Did you want to post a rogue's gallery, so we can post our finished character sheets?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 23, 2009)

To be blunt, I have no idea what a rogue's gallery is.  On an assumption, I will say that it is a thread specifically for players to post their characters and such.  Would I be correct in that assumption?  If so, I think that would a good way to keep it simple, and I will do so, but let me know exactly what you're talking about.  =)  Sorry, fairly new to forums.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2009)

A rogue's gallery is a thread in the Plots and Places forum, where the participants in a game can post the character sheets of their PC's. Some GM's also post other game info there as well, like NPC stats and so on.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2009)

I prefer xp and treasure be posted there by the DM as well.  It makes it easier to find.  That way people aren't sorting through pages to find everything.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, here's the link:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/252961-heroes-vault.html#post4722744
You can post your finished characters there, and update them as necessary.  I will also post the XP and treasure you gain there, as well as friendly NPC stats.  Unfriendly NPCs will not let you see their stats.  They're greedy like that.  =)


----------



## Camelot (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay, here's the link:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/252961-heroes-vault.html#post4722744
You can post your finished characters there, and update them as necessary.  I will also post the XP and treasure you gain there, as well as friendly NPC stats.  Unfriendly NPCs will not let you see their stats.  They're greedy like that.  =)


----------

